

Show HN: Backtype's (YC S'08) Twitter tracking lags far behind Tweetmeme - brandnewlow
http://www.windycitizen.com/chicago/crime/2010/03/03/missing-in-chicago-have-you-seen-this-man

======
omakase
Hi Brad, thanks for getting in touch with us -- we had an issue related to
your domain specifically that is being addressed right now in addition to some
corrupted indexes that were affecting all of our counts today. Both of these
will be fixed very soon and our counts will return to being accurate.

~~~
brandnewlow
Ha. We were blacklisted? That's interesting.

Thanks, I'm big fans of what you guys did with Hype Machine. Would love to do
something similar, but the numbers here worry me.

------
brandnewlow
Up above the headline on that page, there are two retweet buttons. The one on
the left is powered by backtype. The one of the right is powered by Tweetmeme.
There's a monstrous discrepancy between the tracking numbers here.

I really want to use Backtype's button on WindyCitizen, but their data appears
to be pretty off here.

------
kljensen
where?

